
Amtrak’s Grand Plan for Profitability [video] - aloukissas
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dSw7fWCrDk0
======
aloukissas
If you're not following the videos (and podcast) made by Wendover, you're
missing out on amazing nerdy stuff on the web!

